
Ask HN: How do you get feedback during product development? - orbyone
In your company, how do you usually get feedback during the development of a major software product? Let&#x27;s say you are developing the new version of your website which is undergoing a major facelift. What is the process you follow to get feedback? Do you show it to the software team? Do you send an internal demo to all the company staff, or just ask for approval from the board? Do you send out customer surveys with the new designs and ask for their opinion?
======
villaumbrosia
Nice question! There was a useful discussion on this over at the Product
Manager Facebook group
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/ProductManagersCommunity/sea...](https://www.facebook.com/groups/ProductManagersCommunity/search/?query=feedback)

One of the best tips shared was the make use of your sales / customer success
team - they have the closed relationship with your target audience, so they
will know more intimately how they go about using your products, what their
needs are, what pain points they are facing, etc. They're outside of the
typical product development "team" but may have some useful insights for you.

